# Spooked the fish



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Just wondering what everyone else does...Sunday I went to a private pond with a friend, we got out in my jon boat and threw everything we had! 

Seemed like the water was very calm and it is very clear - 18 24" visiblity. Then thing I seem to notice was the bait fish would spook way before we actually came up on them - how do you handle water like this when the fish are easily spooked?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You said "bait fish" but I am going to assume you meant the bass. The first thing I would suggest is to work from a distance and downsize your lures. If visibility is that good they don't need any large bulky baits to attract their attention. Also I would stick to natural color baits as well. You may also want to downsize your line size. If they are used to being fished and seem to be line shy or biting very lightly you may get more hookups with the lighter line.

Also keep in mind that the water right now is still very cool and the bass may be a bit more sluggish than we are accustomed to in the spring. I would try to work baits that stayed in front of them for longer periods of time such as unweighted senkos, X Raps, and other suspending lures.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

1.) downsize offering and line size
2.) fluorocarbon leader
3.) longer casts
4.) try "finesse" tactics

How big was the pond?
For big bass on small water, night fishing can't be beat.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Definitely make long casts, there are more you see that you haven't spooked, than those that you have. Keep your distance, don't wear bright colors, and stay low.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks for the info - will give it another try soon! never really had much luck til later in the spring, but I would like to figure out what works here so I can use it on larger water.

dave, the pond is long and narrow with a strip of land cutting in half about 1/3 of it. so basically it's about 2 acres with two fingers about an acre each but only 40 - 60 yards wide depending on where you are...does that make sense? kind of hard to describe.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

mad, that's the perfect pond to hit the shore during low light periods (night is best) using top water baits.

Cast parallel to shore and keep the bait CLOSE to the shore line the entire time. Within a foot if you can.

Choppy surface = buzz bait
Rippling surface = prop baits
Calm surface = poppers
Glass surface = weightless floating worm


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Dave_E said:


> mad, that's the perfect pond to hit the shore during low light periods (night is best) using top water baits.
> 
> Cast parallel to shore and keep the bait CLOSE to the shore line the entire time. Within a foot if you can.
> 
> ...



i concur....

. this pond is perfect for this.. even a spinner bait !!!!! or a big in line spinner!!! Nite time!

Frank


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks for the info - my son caught his first bass on topwater two years ago here and he has been hooked ever since. spinners are always good...really this is one of those ponds that spoils you since it's private and no one keeps anything - except for the once a year fish fry - otherwise it's 95% catch and release - still looking for that 10 pounder!


----------

